# Collars that don't make a dent in dog's fur?



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

I would like to show with Daisy one day, and wearing her normal collar puts a big dent in her fur. She wears her collar all day 24/7 so it needs to be durable too.
I've heard about rolled leather collars, but they're not the most attractive things I've ever seen and don't appear to be very comfortable.
Daisy's a real puller so at the moment she wears an EzyWalk Harness which doesn't appear to damage her fur, but she still wears her collar with that too for extra security

Thanks!

EDIT: And can anyone recommend some that aren't too expensive?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Rolled leather is the best way to go other than taking her collar off indoors. My dogs don't wear collars indoors because the fur marks bug me and i've had too many horror stories of dogs being caught on radiators, handles etc then dying because they couldn't get loose.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

We have an Ancol Timberwolf rolled leather collar, bought from Amazon for less than a tenner. My dog's got the corgi ruff around his neck and, unlike his previous flat collars, this one disappears under the fur and doesn't leave a mark. He seems happy enough wearing it, keeps it on most of the time and has never caught it on anything.

Hope that helps


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ingrid25 said:


> She wears her collar all day 24/7 so it needs to be durable too


Does she wear it overnight? (24\7?)

You should certainly be able to take it off then and also if she's being left at all (I'm another who`s heard borrow stories about them getting caught on things)


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I use the rolled rope ones from [email protected] on the Mals because flat ones break their neck fur. The rolled ones disappear into the fur and don't even look like they're wearing one.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Rolled leather ones leave the least impression but they still do mark. If correctly fitted, I would've thought they're the most comfortable collars for dogs to wear TBH (providing the don't pull). My dogs just don't wear collars indoors and that prevents to coat marking.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

How come she wears a collar 24/7? 

Mine only wear collars when they're going for a walk, then they come straight off when we get back in.

We do have some tag holders from Karma Collars which is just a very thin piece of leather, I put that on when we have a lot of guests over and the dogs will be in the garden.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Dober said:


> How come she wears a collar 24/7?
> 
> Mine only wear collars when they're going for a walk, then they come straight off when we get back in.
> 
> We do have some tag holders from Karma Collars which is just a very thin piece of leather, I put that on when we have a lot of guests over and the dogs will be in the garden.


She wears it all the time because she has a tendency to slip out of the doors (no matter how hard we try!) and they're handy for grabbing onto her and for if she runs off and we don't notice, we can be called.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ingrid25 said:


> She wears it all the time because she has a tendency to slip out of the doors (no matter how hard we try!) and they're handy for grabbing onto her and for if she runs off and we don't notice, we can be called.


Sorry but  

Surely finding a way that she's secure and can't run off without you noticing should be top of the priority list!!

Couldn't you make sure she's in another room before opening the outside door?


----------



## glenm (Jan 13, 2013)

Rolled leather is definitely the best. Just get a good one, with a custom fit (we got Sam's from Made2Measure). You can see on the picture that it is barely visible that he has a collar on:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Rolled leather is the best way to go other than taking her collar off indoors. My dogs don't wear collars indoors because the fur marks bug me and *i've had too many horror stories of dogs being caught on radiators, handles etc then dying because they couldn't get loose.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> and caught on garden fences, post and other things in the garden.


----------



## Bryxy (Jun 6, 2013)

Roxy has a leather collar and it leaves no marks in her fur and George's is fabric but we leave that fairly loose and that's why it doesn't make much of a dent.
I think the rolled leather collars seem to be the best for dent-free fur. 
I leave my dogs collars on when they're in the house and we've never had any problems. We have a lot of foxes around here that dig holes between fences and since Roxy is about the same size as a fox she's been able to sneak through at least three times and once we even lost her! That was my absolute worst nightmare but luckily we found her at another house the next day. So that's why I leave their collars on, they're tagged with just our phone number and address on so that if that ever happens again the person can contact us ASAP.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Get a wide martingale collar - that way, it is always loose until you need it to be grabbable, at the door or for any other reason.

Wider collars put less pressure on the neck and fur so no denting. If you look for ones made for sighthounds, I would recommend at least 1.5" if not 2".

I got my guys most recent ones from Boomerjacks.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

glenm said:


> Rolled leather is definitely the best. Just get a good one, with a custom fit (we got Sam's from Made2Measure). You can see on the picture that it is barely visible that he has a collar on:


I knew I recognised this dog! 

I have Half checks on my LH'd dogs, but take collars off when they're in the house.

Rolled Leather collars are the best way to go though.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

We have a similar roblem with bichons... wearing collars tends to just tangle the fur on their necks horrendously.

Solo is naked indoors, he only wears a collar when he's out.

When we had Tilly (she did wear a collar all the time) we tried several collar types, inc rolled leather with no success. 
In the end we used a choke chain. Before anyone looks horrified, it wasn't slipped through - we used the ring that her ID tag was on to join the two rings of the chain together. It was loose enough to just slip on or off over her head. It was like a necklace, no option of constricting, and if it caught on anything would have just pulled off over her head. Not necessarily the best option, but it worked for us; though like I say we keep Solo collar free.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

BeauNoir said:


> Get a wide martingale collar - that way, it is always loose until you need it to be grabbable, at the door or for any other reason.
> 
> Wider collars put less pressure on the neck and fur so no denting. If you look for ones made for sighthounds, I would recommend at least 1.5" if not 2".
> 
> I got my guys most recent ones from Boomerjacks.


Surely it would be really risky to leave a martingale collar on 24/7??? It could so easily get caught on something?!

Dex wears a collar when we're at home - I take it off at night and if he's here alone. It's a nylon buckle collar with my phone numbers embroidered on it, from ORVIS UK.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Dexter has a rolled leather collar but didn't know they don't make a dent in their fur until now.

We got ours and our show lead from Essenjay.

Mine only have collars on when on walks or at training classes.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

glenm said:


> Rolled leather is definitely the best. Just get a good one, with a custom fit (we got Sam's from Made2Measure). You can see on the picture that it is barely visible that he has a collar on:


OMG! Beautiful collie, what a stupendous pic, thanks for sharing. :yesnod:

@OP. Mine are lurchers broken coats and wear leather, whippet collars when out, these never mark the hair on their necks. Neither wears a collar indoors though so it's not a 24/7 situation, at the most they are only wearing collars some three hours a day for exercise. They are such couch potatoes that I've never had them try and make a break for freedom, we can leave the door open and they never even go in the garden without us. So there is no necessity for them to wear their collars all the time.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Surely it would be really risky to leave a martingale collar on 24/7??? It could so easily get caught on something?!


All of my dogs have worn martingale collars almost constantly, none have ever got caught on anything. Actually, as they sit looser than any other collar they are easier for a dog to get off. They have rubbed against things and they have come straight off over their heads, but never have they got caught on something because they are looser to begin with.

I don't use their collars for walking so it is actually adjusted so the martingale part meets completely in the middle and there is still room, therefore even if they did catch themselves, they could easily pull their heads out. I'll be honest, I didn't do this on purpose, just happened that way.  They are always secured behind doors if I am opening the front door so I never have to grab it.

I would never leave my dogs without collars on. If I got broken into and the dogs ran away, I know the dog wardens, etc do not always check chips and it depends what kennel they go to to see if they do. Fully black greyhounds are 10 to a dozen and it would be tough to find Quinn in particular. That is more likely to happen and far more worrying than them slipping their heads out if they ever got stuck.


----------



## WispaLoudly (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow, I didn't actually know people took their dog's collars off! I thought leaving it on 24/7 was the norm. I wouldn't feel safe not having Wispa wearing her collar, I feel weird even when I take it off while she has a bath or grooming session. I hear people are worried about it the collars catching on things, can someone please link me to a story of this happening or tell me how it happens? I'm not sure how it's possible for a collar to get caught on a radiator or fence (maybe my radiators/fences are different? They're flat and I can't think of where it would catch) doorhandles for larger dogs maybe, but I can't see how this would effect smaller dogs unless they're very jumpy??

I'm very interested to hear more about this because I've literally never thought about her catching her collar on something indoors, only when on walks like if she was going under/over fences or through bushes, etc.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

maybe use a slip lead? x


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

WispaLoudly said:


> Wow, I didn't actually know people took their dog's collars off! I thought leaving it on 24/7 was the norm. I wouldn't feel safe not having Wispa wearing her collar, I feel weird even when I take it off while she has a bath or grooming session. I hear people are worried about it the collars catching on things, can someone please link me to a story of this happening or tell me how it happens? I'm not sure how it's possible for a collar to get caught on a radiator or fence (maybe my radiators/fences are different? They're flat and I can't think of where it would catch) doorhandles for larger dogs maybe, but I can't see how this would effect smaller dogs unless they're very jumpy??
> 
> I'm very interested to hear more about this because I've literally never thought about her catching her collar on something indoors, only when on walks like if she was going under/over fences or through bushes, etc.


Personally know of a puppy who hung itself by catching its collar on the outside last lock on a crate, died in the time it took the owner to go to the bathroom and come back down and also another who had to cut a collar off her dog when it got stuck on the bottom part of a radiator. Cian doesn't wear a collar in the house.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

WispaLoudly said:


> Wow, I didn't actually know people took their dog's collars off! I thought leaving it on 24/7 was the norm. I wouldn't feel safe not having Wispa wearing her collar, I feel weird even when I take it off while she has a bath or grooming session. I hear people are worried about it the collars catching on things, can someone please link me to a story of this happening or tell me how it happens? I'm not sure how it's possible for a collar to get caught on a radiator or fence (maybe my radiators/fences are different? They're flat and I can't think of where it would catch) doorhandles for larger dogs maybe, but I can't see how this would effect smaller dogs unless they're very jumpy??
> 
> I'm very interested to hear more about this because I've literally never thought about her catching her collar on something indoors, only when on walks like if she was going under/over fences or through bushes, etc.


Your Dog Collar Story: Chinook & Co.
Tails of Seattle | Woman's dog dies strangled by its collar; she's on a mission to prevent other deaths | Seattle Times Newspaper
One minute from DEATH: Collar choking - Dog Health Forum

Collars can get caught on the handles/knobs of drawers and cupboards, on the pipe bits at the sides of the radiators, on bed posts and fence posts, on picket fencing, on curtain tie-back hooks, tags can get caught between the bars of crates, or slot down between decking if the dog is laying down. Two dogs playing together can get their jaw stuck on the other dogs collar.

My dogs NEVER wear collars in the house, ever. They get put on at the door on the way out for walks, and removed at the door on the way back in.


----------

